# C.O.A.S.T April 6th, 2008 Sabrina Fullhart southern califori



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.coastfishclub.com/

Sunday, April 6th, 2008

1 pm

April guest speaker

Sabrina Fullhart

Sabrina will be speaking about freshwater shrimp.

She is currently the president of the Pacific Coast Cichlid Assc. and also the president of the Silicon Valley Aquarium Society. will be speaking about freshwater shrimp.

afterwards there will be a Auction.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds great.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep, sounds really interesting and a good day out. Pity.. it's a bit too far for to travel


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, Kate, if you start rowing now, you might make it for next year's show. lol


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

its monthly...... so the next one is only that far away......


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

could take my dads 21 foot flats boat he took it 600 miles from N Carolina to Burmuda and he wants to take it from New York to Ireland :roll:


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

we had a great turn out, it was packed. there was standing room only by the time Sabrina started. very informative presentation and i personally learned a lot. we had 5 or more tables of fish and equipment that was auctioned off. i picked up a nice pair of killifish (my first pair of them) i was also able to pick up 2-3 lots of plants. 

next month Dan Woodland, speaking on the fish of Argentina, May 4th 2008


----------

